# Golf Resort in South Carolina?



## georgeboyle (Dec 15, 2011)

We will be travelling to South Carolina for a few weeks in the next month and plan to go golfing while we are there. Any suggestions? I came across the Edgewater golf course but it seems more of a community course. Anyone been there? 

A resort-style community*at Fishing Creek, South Carolina

Tidewater Golf Club and Plantation - Myrtle Beach Oceanfront Golf Course


----------



## GemmaD (Mar 27, 2012)

Have you seen these:

South Carolina Golf Resorts | Wild Dunes Resort - Golf | Isle of Palms Golf Resorts
http://www.kiawahresort.com/


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I've played at Kiawa several times, my boss in Charlotte had a house there. It's a fun place!


----------



## Gifted Golfer (Jan 26, 2012)

*Golf Resort in South Carolina*

Hilton Head is nice!


----------



## James_Par (Nov 18, 2012)

Kiawah Island or Harbour Town!


----------

